# What is your best scare?



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Just curious what setup usually yields the best results in your haunts?

I have always gotten good reactions with a chainsaw, but the best scares in my opinion have been using a series of narrow winding hallways and standing around one of the corners perfectly still. I can't tell you how many people have jumped back in fright, then slowly move towards me and jump again when I move or make a sound.

charlie


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I found that the best scares are the ones that are very subtle. Someone slowly rising out of a chair, an arm reaching through a window, etc. Of course, a few good yells, some slamming door sounds, etc will usually make folks scream too. And, as bizarre as it sounds, the dot room freaked out more people than I imagined, because noone around here had ever seen anything like it. Oh yeah, one more thing. I usually dress up and patrol the front yard while hubby acts as tour guide in the back yard. There's nothing better than coming up behind someone waiting in line, being completely silent and then pushing the button on the Dawna of the Dead doll. There's something about skeleton babies and possessed children that freaks people out.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

two favorites of mine....totally black room except for a single scene lit with blacklight that takes up most of the middle of a circular area. Guests must walk around the scene with their backs to the walls in order to view the scene. I dress all in black and just take a step into their peripheral sight...no yelling or anything...just a shadow appearing out of nowhere.gets em every single time! 
my other favorite is my trash can trauma. i usually hide it in plain view...nothing to do with the haunt, just a trash can on the way out to toss your candywrappers.Mwahahaha!


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Without a doubt..the I-Zombie lighting controller. I have it controlling 36 different bulbs all shining on the outside of my house......all synchronized to lighting and thunder sounds......UNBELIEVABLE.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

A seed lightbulb or red LED in the mouth. Dress all in black, with a cloak and hood. Leave the front door open. When they ring, approach the front door slowly and menacingly, keeping your mouth closed at first. When you get to about three feet away, spread a slow, evil smile and laugh...


----------

